# a wonderful surprise



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I came home to find my lovely discus have laid eggs again . But there was a twist this time. The female had chosen a new partner this time she paired up with an albino checkerboard pigeon . I'm glad I didn't sell him. Here are a few pictures... I guess i can quit my day job now and live off the money i'm going to make from these babies.....


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

congrats bonsai dave! soon to be papa!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Dave.
you will be rich if they keep breeding like that...lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

GRATZ!! Why is everyone becoming a dad and i'm not?


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Lovely colour on the eggs.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on Dave that is awesome, I would wait on the day job thing though. lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

One bad unfaithful fish  At least something to cheer you up.

I won't quit the day job - not quite yet. Good luck, my laid eggs twice but no wigglies yet. Will try to set up a honey moon tank for them this weekend.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah!,, Such good news!! Great shots too . You have a great camera!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats Dave! thats awesome news. Its a good thing you didnt sell that Pigeon after all 

I am very excited from this news. I wonder how the babies will look like... keep us updated. I might make another trip to your place once the babies are ready for viewing  (with your permission ofcourse)


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

are the eggs still there or hatch? well on the day job..get to work! you'll have fry to feed. lol. good combo..the non albino female..and albino male. no albinos first generation though..not quite suire what youd get..


----------

